# check or bar



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

what would i get if i pair up a bluebar cock to a red check hen?
would i get red bar? blue check? or is it going to be all check?

thank you.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If the hen is homozygous for check, all your younsters would be check carrying bar.
Your reds will be males and blues will be hens (presuming the cock is homozygous for blue)


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I had a red check hen and a blue bar cock. Silvers came out. Im lost in this gene thing.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That might be because your cock bird is split for dilute and that silver bird should be a female (I think).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If by silver, you mean dilute blue, then yes, that means that cock is split for dilute and all silvers and blues will be girls. If you mean silver as in red bar, then that's because your hen was carrying the bar gene.


----------

